# My little ones



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

My first four mice, ever! All bought in the space of the last week, from Wednesday to today  No doubt I'll have more joining them soon. They were all bought from the same place, but are slightly different ages, but I'm unsure as to any possible relations as they are were all from the same batch that was brought in.

Anyways, I currently have three does and a buck (whom I'm bought today)

Dory (Doe)









Nemo (Doe)
















Squirt (Doe)























Pirate (Buck)































All of them


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I love Pirate! Such an interesting pattern! It looks like one of my ASFs! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're so sweet, I think pirate's great!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I went out and bought another six from a new batch of mixed litters that my local stocked today. I got another buck, a broken chocolate piebald I think, three does that seem to be broken with some sort of sandy fawn colouring to them, a broken marked doe with bluey grey patces, and I managed to nab the larger doe of only two in there that were some sort of grey on top and tan underneath. First time i've seen tans in a shop. Pics will be up later on, once i've got them named and settled


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Need pics of the newbies! Dory and Nemo are just adorable! 
I got a chocolate broken tan from a petshop, though she was the only one there. Your so lucky your local store has so many available. I wish mine did when i first started keeping mice, would have been so much easier.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

They seem to get new litters of mice every two weeks, all of varying ages. Nemo was tiny when I got her, and I bought another little one today who is so tiny she looks like she's only just got her fur. They had quite a few broken chocolates today. The majority are white at present, because no one seems to want plain white ones  they also had some siamese points too.


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

Cuties! Will you be breeding?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Hopefully, I will be soon enough. At present, it may be a little difficult since I still live at home, but hopefully I'll be moving out soon so I'll have more room/money to breed. I want to try and get more unique colours, I'd also like to try and breed more mice with Pirate's kind of markings, a coloured rump rather than rumpwhite. Hence why I have more broken coloured mice than any others. If I did breed, would be interested in buying? I'd like to know what people would prefer before I started trying to breed so I know what to aim for


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you are going to be having a lot of fun. I did the same at the start; got a lot of different kinds of colors or markings and just immersed myself in the fun. I have never regretted it.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yay, more pictures! These are of all my mice. I need help on identifying some colours too, since I'm still getting to grips with them.

_*DOES*_

Nemo























Dory































Squirt
















Hez (named after my partner  )









Lior (keeps dumping food in her water bowl so its easier to eat)
























Tiny (Still a baby, smallest of the lot)































Skittle (Very shy, skittish, Dove Tan)
















Silvana (Silver/Gray/Blue patches - what would this be called?)
















_*BUCKS*_

Sparrow
Also my current set up for my two males
















Pirate
&#8230;he didn't want to have his picture taken today, so I'll grab some later 

All the girls + my current but not permanent setup for them


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Pirate is very cute


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I finally found a 'local' (local being leeds lol) breeder who breeders Satins, Texel, Hairless and many more. I went out and bought all the current mice he had for sale today, because he had so many different ones. Some are pet, but most are show.

So now I have 34 mice. I have blacks, one siamese, broken chocolates, tricolours (I think, they're broken chocs/browns/blacks with tan, does that count as tricolour?) and a bunch of others, including some which carry blue, possibly texel, something very similar to recessive yellow and I think I have three from the same litter which have dwarfism as they are very small for six weeks.

Since blacks seem rather popular, I was hoping to breed those first. I also have some more tanks and faunariums (Exo terra) so my mice have more room and air to breathe. I'll get pictures up soon.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

nice mixed lot JKR they will take alot of tanks ,faunariums


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

They are doing, but I'm buying larger ones whenever I can and finding them at decent prices. They are currently residing in Exo terra faunariums and Living world tanks, as well as the smaller ones being in plastic draws for the time being, with plenty of air getting to them.

They're all gorgeous.


----------

